# How do I rotate my avatar? it's so deceiving!



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm actually 19 stone of lean muscle but it makes me look about 13 stone not sure what's going on how do I rotate it?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> but it makes me look about 13 stone


Not even that :lol:


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

FYI 19 stone is 266 pounds. Dwayne Johnson is 263 pound.

Might want to get your scales fixed mate. You're more like 13


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Not even that :lol:


See what I mean?



Kloob said:


> FYI 19 stone is 266 pounds. Dwayne Johnson is 263 pound.
> 
> Might want to get your scales fixed mate. You're more like 13


I'd post a pic of a facepalm but I can't be bothered searching for one so I'll just write it instead

Facepalm :thumbdown:

Does anyone actually know?


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Kloob said:


> FYI 19 stone is 266 pounds. Dwayne Johnson is 263 pound.
> 
> Might want to get your scales fixed mate. You're more like 13


:laugh:


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

View attachment 165581




WilsonR6 said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> I'd post a pic of a facepalm but I can't be bothered searching for one so I'll just write it instead
> 
> ...


You sure do look the same size as Kai Greene....


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kloob said:


> View attachment 165581


Definitely a good 10-12 lbs heavier than him mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Take another pic & rotate the camera by 90 degrees.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Open the picture from your documents and it should give you a rotate option at the bottom then re-upload.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

The picture on my phone is upright, I even rotated it 90 degrees the opposite way and re-uploaded it but it still wants to go to the left lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> The picture on my phone is upright, I even rotated it 90 degrees the opposite way and re-uploaded it but it still wants to go to the left lol


Rotate it 140 degrees.

@Verno


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Rotate it 140 degrees.
> 
> @Verno


You mean 180? Lol


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

you are too top heavy mate..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

i.am.ahab. said:


> you are too top heavy mate..


It's cause I don't train legs, or abs

Monday: chest

Tuesday: chest

Wednesday: chest

Thurs: chest..

You get the picture


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hold your phone sideways and turn off auto rotate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok I think all the 'turn your phone sideways' jokes have been killed can anyone please advise me on how to actually rotate it? It's stressing me out all you skinny cnuts thinking you are in better shape than me


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Edit the picture in photos and rotate it on side then upload it will flip it to position you want and also make you look like you 22stone


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

@Wallace86 I've tried that buddy, the picture on my avatar is actually rotated the opposite way :thumbdown:

View attachment 165587


There we go folks, probably say about 23 stone to be fair


----------

